# Xi'an Open 2009



## Mike Hughey (Jun 30, 2009)

Results are up.

Haiyan Zhuang got 2 of 3 in the official BLD solves, giving him 5 of the top 10 successful 3x3x3 BLD competition solves ever. Very impressive.

And in the regular 3x3x3 round, he did one in 47.25 seconds, just 0.03 seconds off his WR time.

As usual, Tim cleaned up in all the other events he entered.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 30, 2009)

Very nice results and many competitors!
I will try to make it to Xi'an 2010 next year.


----------



## Kian (Jun 30, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> As usual, Tim cleaned up in all the other events he entered.



You're not kidding. Check out the 5x5 results.


----------



## danjon (Jul 1, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Very nice results and many competitors!
> I will try to make it to Xi'an 2010 next year.



Hi,Wuqiong Fan.I am Danyang Chen.Where's you hometown,is it Xi'an?When could you participate a competition in China?Waiting for you


----------



## danjon (Jul 1, 2009)

The most important thing in Xi'an Open was Xinxian Li's WR of oldest Rubik's cube solver.Old soldiers never die!


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 1, 2009)

danjon said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice results and many competitors!
> ...



My hometown is Xi'an and I will be back there next summer. I look forward to meeting you. 

Edit: 

How old was Xinxian Li? I'm trying to get my grandparents to learn to cube. I probably should have told them to attend the competition just to watch.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2009)

danjon said:


> The most important thing in Xi'an Open was Xinxian Li's WR of oldest Rubik's cube solver.Old soldiers never die!



Wow - 88 years old! Very nice!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 1, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> As usual, Tim cleaned up in all the other events he entered.



But I will have to give a thumbs up to the organizers who don't turn the competition into a closed competition even though a foreigner does very good.


----------



## danjon (Jul 1, 2009)

Actually there is another 97 years old player in Beijing,he lives in rest-home now.But I think he should not partcipate a competition,it may harm his health.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 1, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > As usual, Tim cleaned up in all the other events he entered.
> ...



Would you call Tim a foreigner? Isn't he Chinese American? Which competitions were closed?

Maybe the 97 year old can get an official solve out of competition somehow?


----------



## patrick (Jul 1, 2009)

Xi'an is one of the greatest city in China, which is famous for its terra-cotta warriors

My personal report for xi'an open 2009. 
http://i.yoho.cn/cube/logview/1529308.html


----------



## danjon (Jul 1, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > As usual, Tim cleaned up in all the other events he entered.
> ...



It's funny.What should we do,ask him don't participate competitions in China just because we couldn't beat him?
Tim is our friend.Xi'an Open is his last competition in China before he goes back to USA and begins his college career.We also gave him a gift last Sunday.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 1, 2009)

danjon said:


> We also gave him a gift last Sunday.



Yeah, I want that pack of Mini DSs as well


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 1, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



You could organize the Xi'an Rest-Home Open 2009 so he wouldn't have to go anywhere!

Mike: Not to seem picky with your statistics again, but he also has 3 out of the top 4 fastest solves, which is also a feat worth mention 

And if we could count his solves from regular 3x3 he would have the _top six_ best times


----------



## Dene (Jul 1, 2009)

Darn you finally getting a good Sq1 average SK!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 1, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> danjon said:
> 
> 
> > We also gave him a gift last Sunday.
> ...



That's not the gift.  It was this banner that said something along the lines of "good luck, and hope you come back soon" with signatures from cubers at the competition.



fanwuq said:


> Would you call Tim a foreigner? Isn't he Chinese American? Which competitions were closed?



Foreigner if we go by nationality, not heritage. I believe Bryan was trying to say that the organizers don't make competitions closed for the specific purpose of letting Chinese nationals win.

I've noticed that fewer competitions are actually closed nowadays: even national championships are open, though foreigners technically don't win.

I didn't go to Shenyang/Duanwu because of graduation. I missed a chance to win FMC... oh well.



Dene said:


> Darn you finally getting a good Sq1 average SK!



What's so good about it?


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh, I have a question. 
Did anyone find a place to buy decent cubes in Xi'an? I could only find cheap springless cubes for less than $1.


----------



## danjon (Jul 1, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Oh, I have a question.
> Did anyone find a place to buy decent cubes in Xi'an? I could only find cheap springless cubes for less than $1.



You could buy them from Shenjia Zhang's shop.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 1, 2009)

danjon said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I have a question.
> ...



In Xi'an? What's the address?


----------



## danjon (Jul 2, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> danjon said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



I don't know the address,please ask him.Do you have a qq number?He's number is 137516,and the email address is [email protected]


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 2, 2009)

danjon said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > danjon said:
> ...



Thanks. Now I will just have to remember this thread a year from now...


----------

